# Halfords promotion



## splash (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Just thought i would let y'all know that Halfords have a promotion on currently buy a car cleaning product and get another free. just been in my local branch to buy some wheel cleaner and got my bottle of megs NXT spray wax free. happy days!

chris


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cheers mate i have just stocked up on some AG products


----------

